# Preserving Garlic



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

Greetings all! This will be our first time growing garlic and we were hoping to find out what are some of the best ways to preserve it that'll not only keep the longest, but maintain flavor as well. Thanks a bunch for any help!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

This year, I left mine in the ground after it got done. I stopped watering it and just let it go for months. I just dug it up yeserday and stored it in a cabinet. My home grown garlic typically lasts 8 months or more if I don't hurry the harvesting process. Cool weather or cold storage will make it last a shorter anount of time.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Whatever you do, DO NOT store it in oil. That is a prescription for botulism. It's ok to do a small batch to last for less than a week if stored in the refrigerator.


----------



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> This year, I left mine in the ground after it got done. I stopped watering it and just let it go for months. I just dug it up yeserday and stored it in a cabinet. My home grown garlic typically lasts 8 months or more if I don't hurry the harvesting process. Cool weather or cold storage will make it last a shorter anount of time.


Thank you very much! I didn't know it could last so long, how wonderful!


----------



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT store it in oil. That is a prescription for botulism. It's ok to do a small batch to last for less than a week if stored in the refrigerator.


Thank you! Definitely good to know! Much appreciated!


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I pull, harden off then braid and hang in pantry. Have also chopped threw in ice cube trays with a little water and froze. Then into ziplock bags. Defrost as needed, mine equals couple Tablespoons.


----------



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

danil54grl said:


> I pull, harden off then braid and hang in pantry. Have also chopped threw in ice cube trays with a little water and froze. Then into ziplock bags. Defrost as needed, mine equals couple Tablespoons.


Thank you! I think we will try both of these methods.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I did the braid also, they make really nice gifts. Will have to try the ice cube trick next time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can also peel the cloves and put into jars, covering them with vegetable or olive oil, Sherry, or vinegar and store in the refrigerator. 

It can be chopped too, but I think it lasts longer when left whole.


----------



## iahomesteader (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone dehydrated it and then dry canned? We are planning to do that with ours.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

iahomesteader said:


> Has anyone dehydrated it and then dry canned? We are planning to do that with ours.


I have dried and ground up for into powder. I don't dry can. I see her t as a waste of canning shelving and jars. If you dry and ground, then put into vacuum bags to seal. Then toss into a bucket. When using it goes into a shaker jar. It will cake when in jar so keep some of those absorbers that come in aspirin bottles to keep in there.


----------



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone! You're all so helpful, much appreciated!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I love it roasted in EVOO, then I take small amounts, put them into a sandwich bag, twist to get the air out, and freeze. Then you are ready for using it in almost anything. We use alot and I gave some as presents. I only defrost what I can use in a day or 2. Gotta beat the botulism.
Did 150 bulbs (not cloves!) last year this way.


----------



## Light Family Homestead (Aug 29, 2017)

Solar Geek said:


> I love it roasted in EVOO, then I take small amounts, put them into a sandwich bag, twist to get the air out, and freeze. Then you are ready for using it in almost anything. We use alot and I gave some as presents. I only defrost what I can use in a day or 2. Gotta beat the botulism.
> Did 150 bulbs (not cloves!) last year this way.


Thank you! We're going to try a few different methods, but freezing is a definite. 150 bulbs! That's amazing!


----------

